# F-350 Dually owners-looking to run single rear wheels for plowing



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone done this on thier F-350 dually. I took the outside tires off, but now the stance of the inners are way closer than the fronts. i dont think it would drive good with two differnt widths going through snow. So i dont know what to do. Is there a differnet wheel i could use or a spacer to give both axels the same width? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

what happens if you put the rim on backwards. One side of a dually rim is recessed


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Seems like taking 2 wheels off defeats the purpose of having a dually...  Load that sucker up with ballast and it'll push like a freight train!


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

the reasons why i was interested in taking off the outer dually wheels is because when i plow around corners, my outside dually wheel runs over unplowed snow, and traction is the other reason


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

9.5 foot plow or some extensions will help with that.
For the cost and hassle of finding spacers/ different rims etc, you could just widen the plow blade. It makes a big difference in plowing time from a 7.5 footer to a 9.5.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

get wings and put alot of weight in the back


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep Absolutley I agree with them a 7.5 on a dually is way to small.The problem is your trucks footprint is Larger than the clearance path of the plow so like it was said load it up with ballast and put some wings on and GO GO GO


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wings would be well more worth the money and your time. You are just asking for trouble going the other route...


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Try using a single wheel rim,don`t forget there are 2 different width axles for a dually.A dually pickup axle is much wider than a cab and chassis axle.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

tuna;1290189 said:


> Try using a single wheel rim,don`t forget there are 2 different width axles for a dually.A dually pickup axle is much wider than a cab and chassis axle.


HEY TUNA YOUR AVITAR PIC!! Is it a PUSH BOX or a vee with wings:laughing: 
ps I like your pic


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dually needs a minimum of 8 foot blade for straight pushing, 8.5 for turning plowing, and 9 foot is even better.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep absolutley


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

wizardsr;1289612 said:


> Seems like taking 2 wheels off defeats the purpose of having a dually...  Load that sucker up with ballast and it'll push like a freight train!


Yeah your doing it for traction or to narrow it ?

Get a wider plow, wings or add weight!

Our 350 duallys push more than our SRWs do... i can have a 2 yarder spreader overloaded and its still not squatting much.. i add another 20 bags of calcium around the sides and front with a push spreader to add another 1000lbs or more.. Weigh it down, you can easily get 4000-5000lbs in the back without the truck even realizing it. 80% of the time we plow in 2wd with it anyway.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Out F350 extended cab dually has a 9' plow and it only made sence to put wings on it.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

*Dually plowing*

First of all, that plow is far too narrow. You need a 9+ foot blade. I run a 2004 with a 9' fisher. Load about 1k in the bed and she will push clear through to the next county. I do have to have her in 4 wheel drive, only due to the fact that I needed new tires last winter. I will have them by this fall though, so we should be good.

Wings, or wider plow you will be MUCH happier.

G


----------

